# Retro Kyro II



## Kovsk (9. September 2007)

Nachdem ich heute festgestellt habe, das die Kyro II von meinem Kumpel noch geht, wollte ich sie umbedingt mal benchen.
So kam dieses System zusammen:
AMD Sempron 2400+ (Sockel A)
256 MB DDR 333
Herkules Kyro II 32MB

Als erstes wollte ich mal schauen ob AM3 geht, aber vergebens, nach demm 300 Frame geht er einfach aus.
Da ich nun die Karte net überlasten wollte, wählte ich als Benchmark den 3DMark 2000(net 2001).
Das Ergebniss waren 4208 3DMarks


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marbus16 (9. September 2007)

Ich hetz grad allen möglichen uralt-DX Versionen nach, um mal den 2000er unter XP auf einer DX10 Karte zum Laufen zu bringen


----------



## Kovsk (9. September 2007)

xD
Nochwas bitte sag mir mal was ich ihr noch so für benches auf der alten Karte sehen wollt.


----------



## Marbus16 (9. September 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Unter XP :eek:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja, noch verständlich - schließlich hat XP DX8 an Board 

@Henry: Hättest du vielleicht etwas Zeit für Finetuning von deinem geilen File-Service?


----------



## Elkhife (9. September 2007)

Mit nLite kannste auch DX komplett vonner install cd entfernen.
Vielleicht kann man dann ja auch ältere installieren


----------



## Marbus16 (9. September 2007)

So nen großen Aufwand möchte ich jetzt nun wieder auch nicht betreiben. War ja auch nur ne spontan-Idee, aber es funzt halt nicht so. Egal, steh ich halt nicht in der 3DMark00 Bestenliste


----------



## Kovsk (9. September 2007)

Ich würde mal sagen, damit führe ich mit der Kyro II die PCGH Extreme 3DMark 2000 Rangliste an. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (19. September 2007)

Zwar keine Kyro II, aber ihre kleine Schwester Kyro:

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9213869

Habe ich letztens aus Spaß gemacht ... und dann gleich der Weltrekord. Wenn sich jemand an V-Mods traut, geht da locker mehr ... 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Wannseesprinter (19. September 2007)

*Bild 1:* AMD Duron 800 MHz, 256 Mb Ram, eine *Pro Savage 3D* Grafikkarte mit Shared-Ram.

*Bild 2:* AMD Duron 800 MHz, 256 Mb Ram, *Kyro 2 64 Mb-Variante*.

*Bild 3:* AMD Duron 800 MHz, *1 Gb Ram* (glaube ich) und wieder die sagenhafte Kyro 2.

Man, was für olle Kamellen.


----------



## Fonce (21. September 2007)

mh..dann muss ich meine Kyro2 wohl auch erstmal benchen


----------



## Winfo (27. September 2007)

Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> *Bild 2:* AMD Duron 800 MHz, 256 Mb Ram, *Kyro 2 256 Mb-Variante*.



Wäre mal interessant zu wissen, welche Karte das denn genau gewesen sein sollte, IMHO gab es die Kyro2 nur mit max. 64 MB.

BTW:
Wenn ich das hier so lese, finde ich es schade, dass ich meine 3D Prophet 4500 nicht mehr habe ...


----------



## Wannseesprinter (27. September 2007)

Winfo schrieb:


> Wäre mal interessant zu wissen, welche Karte das denn genau gewesen sein sollte, IMHO gab es die Kyro2 nur mit max. 64 MB.



Du könntest sogar richtig liegen. Frag mich mal, wie auf die damals utopischen 256 Mb gekommen bin...


----------



## IAN (28. September 2007)

Wow hier werden ja richtig alte Geschütze aufgefahren  
...hätte da noch ne Geforce 4200 ti mit 64 mb im Angebot läuft mit nem Athlon 1200 und Vista als BS.
Mal schauen was die Benchies so hergeben....
Hatte auch ne Kyro II---->3D Prophet 4500 , war echt supi für die damahlige Zeit.   

IAN


----------



## Winfo (28. September 2007)

Ja, die KyroII war vor allem für den Preis einfach genial. Schade jedoch, dass es da öfters mal Treiber-Probleme gab. Leider war nVidia zu mächtig .... 
Andererseits war es jene Geschäftsgebaren, die nVidia damals an den Tag gelegt hat, die mich noch heute einen weiten Bogen um jedes Produkt aus diesem Laden machen lassen. Auch wenn ich ein vermeintlich schlechteres Produkt kaufe, nVidia kommt mir nicht in den Rechner. Hat auch nichts mit Fan-Boy oder so zu tun, sondern einfach nur, dass ich wegen jener Zeit immer noch eine tiefe Abneigung gegen die habe.


----------



## 0laf (19. November 2007)

habe auch noch eine kyro II rumliegen, mit 64mb 
leider wird die von linux seit xorg und kernel 2.6 nicht mehr unterstützt :frown:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malkav85 (19. November 2007)

Schade das es Hercules nicht mehr gibt...die Grafikkarten waren echt super


----------



## EGThunder (22. November 2007)

Die Karte wollte ich mir immer kaufen, habe aber dann doch später ne Radeon 9000 gekauft gehabt.

EG


----------



## DOTL (22. November 2007)

IAN schrieb:


> Wow hier werden ja richtig alte Geschütze aufgefahren


 
Ich hatte auch noch ne Prophet 4500 von Hercules gehabt. War nen schickes Ding zu seiner Zeit. Aber wie du schon sagtest, die Treiber waren nicht immer die besten und vor allem war die Hardware T&L Unterstützung nur sehr unzureichend gelöst, weshalb die Graka dann auch sehr schnell wieder versunken ist. Allerdings war die Kyro wahrlich ein guter Konkurrent gegenüber den damaligen GeForce Karten. 
Heute siehts ja wieder etwas magerer aus... Nimmt man es genau, so teilen sich eigentlich nur noch 2 Hersteller den Consumer GPU Markt.


----------



## 0laf (22. November 2007)

> vor allem war die Hardware T&L Unterstützung nur sehr unzureichend gelöst


die kyro II hatte doch keine t&l unterstützung?



> Nimmt man es genau, so teilen sich eigentlich nur noch 2 Hersteller den Consumer GPU Markt.



leider  
die Volari-serie von SiS  ist ja wohl aufgegeben worden, und matrox stellt zwar noch klasse karten her, aber eben ungeeignet für die spiele-freaks


----------



## Wannseesprinter (22. November 2007)

Oh ja. Mein Bruder gab mir letzte Woche meinen alten Schinken wieder. AMD Duron 800 MHz, 512 Mb Ram, Kyro 2 von Hercules. Letzteres werde ich bei Gelegenheit rauskramen, fein säubern und ablichten


----------



## riedochs (23. November 2007)

War damals kurz davor eine zu Kaufen, aber irgendwie bin ich nie dazu gekommen. Schade ist das nichts mehr hinterher gekommen ist


----------



## Wannseesprinter (23. November 2007)

Gut, so richtig entstaubt habe ich sie dann doch nicht. Kommen dabei nicht alte Erinnerungen hoch? Das Essen sollte nicht hoch kommen, da es sich um ganz harmlosen, haushaltsüblichen Staub handelt


----------



## DOTL (24. November 2007)

0laf schrieb:


> die kyro II hatte doch keine t&l unterstützung?


 
Richtig, Hardware T&L wurde nicht unterstützt. Stattdessen hat man versucht, das etwas zu emulieren, was aber auch keinen wirklichen Erfolg brachte. Das war mitunter einer der größten Schwierigkeiten des Chips.

@Wannseesprinter: Hey, wir sind hier im Retro Forum. Da kannste doch keine frischen Bananen nehmen. Hm, wobei....


----------



## Wannseesprinter (24. November 2007)

DOTL schrieb:


> Richtig, Hardware T&L wurde nicht unterstützt. Stattdessen hat man versucht, das etwas zu emulieren, was aber auch keinen wirklichen Erfolg brachte. Das war mitunter einer der größten Schwierigkeiten des Chips.
> 
> @Wannseesprinter: Hey, wir sind hier im Retro Forum. Da kannste doch keine frischen Bananen nehmen. Hm, wobei....



Die Bananen sind auch schon von mir ins Warme gebracht worden. 

An die T&L-Geschichte kann ich mich zu gut erinnern. Da versuchte man noch mit diversen Programme diese wunderbare Funktion zu erzwingen. Das ging aber eigentlich nie gut.


----------



## mAlkAv (23. Juni 2008)

Die Kyro II war eine klasse Karte. Habe mir meine alte erst neulich wiederbesorgt - íst auch eine Hercules 3D Prophet 4500 mit 64MB, nur ohne TV-Out.

Durch den 3DM01 musste ich sie dann natürlich auch mal jagen 
Gab immerhin ganze 5642 Punkte mit einem E4400 @ 3Ghz und der Karte auf 185Mhz übertaktet, mehr war leider nicht drin.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (24. Juni 2008)

Hrhr, nun hast du mich soweit. Ich werde mein Asrock-Mainboard entstauben, DDR2-Speicher und den E4400 reinstopfen ... und dann so manchen Rekordversuch aufnehmen. Eventuell auch mit 'nem QX6850 ... 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Oliver (25. Juni 2008)

Nimm gleich den 9650 oder 9770. Dann noch 2 bis 20 Voltmods auf dem Asrock und der Spaß kann beginnen.


----------



## Kovsk (25. Juni 2008)

Ich kann dir schonmal sagen, das die Karte auf dem Board läuft^^
Man könnte sie doch auf der Session auch kalt machen


----------



## PCGH_Raff (26. Juni 2008)

PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Nimm gleich den 9650 oder 9770. Dann noch 2 bis 20 Voltmods auf dem Asrock und der Spaß kann beginnen.



Nee, auf dem Teil laufen keine Yorkfields. Ein E7200 soll mit einem aktuellen BIOS fluppen, aber dann lieber ein QX6850, denn der macht mit FSB310 (Maximum meines Bretts) hübsche 3,4 GHz ... 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## mAlkAv (6. Juli 2008)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Hrhr, nun hast du mich soweit. Ich werde mein Asrock-Mainboard entstauben, DDR2-Speicher und den E4400 reinstopfen ... und dann so manchen Rekordversuch aufnehmen. Eventuell auch mit 'nem QX6850 ...
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 

Na dann mal los, meine CPU und mein Board liefen allerdings noch im 'Schonbetrieb' 
FSB geht bis zu 330Mhz(je nachdem wieviel AGP-Spannung die Karte verträgt) und Vcore auch weit über 1.5V - von daher brauchst du dann wohl doch den QX6850. Für denn Fall würde ich allerdings versuchen noch mit einem E4600 zu kontern 


mfg malk


----------

